# Lessons.. or I am lucky



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kind of off topic as its not guitar. Last year I started playing trombone with a community band. It's fun and I figured that it would get me back into reading music. The conductor is a Juliard grad so I figured this is great... one of the pieces we are playing is the Hockey night in Canada theme.

After a year I figured I should ask a retired pro trombonist that lives in the area for a couple of pointer lessons. Turns out ..... he was the trombonist on the original and several versions... go figure...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's great! Very cool idea. You were lucky to find someone good too. I love that theme music, and so do my students who play it. I arranged it in an easy short one page guitar arrangement for them.

Playing other instruments, any other instruments, informs our playing on all others, and increases the depth of our musical understanding.

I have often thought of starting piano lessons again. I quit when I was a kid but had got to grade 5 or 6 conservatory. It would take me a while to get it back but I truly regret and miss playing. Trouble is, finding time around work and other obligations. If I could teach piano as well as fretted instruments it would make my life more interesting too.

Anyway, I'm jealous.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Mooh said:


> That's great! Very cool idea. You were lucky to find someone good too. I love that theme music, and so do my students who play it. *I arranged it in an easy short one page guitar arrangement for them.*


link please?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Link? Mine's not online, and it's still under copyright.
Sorry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

